# DOG FIGHTING GAME RELEASED for Android phones



## RockRomantic

I know it's just a game...but damn this isn't cool 

A dogfighting game application called Dog Wars, in which players fight virtual dogs for virtual money, is being offered through Googles Android Marketplace.

Developed by Kage Games, the downloadable game allows players to choose an identity, pick their dogs and feed, train and fight them, thereby gaining cred and making money.

The game is now available for free download. Players can purchase virtual adrenaline pens, from Android which can be used to revive your dog during a fight or even bring it back to life.

Never let your dog go hungry or thirsty you must train it and feed it a while before you can fight other players dogs  Building Cred puts money in your pocket and lets you earn more in fights, the game description reads.

Lets get it on!

Given its exceedingly bad taste, and how it perpetuates pit bull myths and glamorizes cruel and illegal activity, there are many whod rather see the game taken off  the market, that is.

In a post on BSL News, (BSL standing for Breed Specific Legislation), readers are encouraged to flood both Google and Android with emails and complaints.

(Android is an open source operating system created by Google. While Google does not approve every app offered there, it does maintain a website where people can complain about objectionable content in games and apps. You can find it here.)

The makers sound more than a little defensive about the game.

It is just a video game, they say in the game description, as if anticipating some controversy. Perhaps one day we will make gerbil wars or beta fish wars for people who cant understand fantasy role play games  Just because something is illegal in real life in certain countries, does not mean it is illegal to make a song, movie, or video game about it.

It doesnt mean its right, or smart, either.

DOG FIGHTING GAME RELEASED for Android phones - CALL TO ACTION | BSL News

DOG FIGHTING GAME RELEASED for Android phones - CALL TO ACTION | BSL News


----------



## dobermummy

that is really bad 

idiots


----------



## CanIgoHome

Ban it 
Ban it 
Ban it

people do not buy it


----------



## Nonnie

How is this any different from games like GTA? They all glorify criminal activity. Hell, you can even go and kill hookers for fun.

Bad taste yes, but we kill humans in games all the time, we emulate wars both past and present, yet there isnt the uproar like there is when its animals.


----------



## manic rose

Nonnie said:


> How is this any different from games like GTA? They all glorify criminal activity. Hell, you can even go and kill hookers for fun.
> 
> Bad taste yes, but we kill humans in games all the time, we emulate wars both past and present, yet there isnt the uproar like there is when its animals.


I know the game is extremely bad taste but there are games out there just as bad or worse. if you dont like it, dont download it, simple as


----------



## Erzs

I think something fairly similar happened with RDR where you can kill and skin animals. I think, I'm not sure. 

With games like this there may be more danger to them than your average COD or GTA game. People don't have accessibility to the weapons used in said games or hookers for that matter (well, usually!), but more often than not people have access to, or keep pet dogs. 

It is just a video game but the comments made by the developers are a little ridiculous, for a start I'd question their ability to create a fantasy game if they class this as one! 

I'm generally against video games getting the blame for violence in real life as after all it's up to the individual and you'd hope people weren't so easily influenced, but unfortunately some are. 

As has been said, the best thing to do is just not buy it. It's in bad taste but they will always have the upperhand with saying it's just a game, because it is. And like Nonnie said, much worse can be seen in other games. 

As you can probably tell I'm 50/50 on this.  Plus, it sounds like a rubbish game anyway!


----------



## kirk68

It's a horrible idea for a game and, as Erzs has said, some people are easilly influenced. I knnow some people from around here that will play the game on their phones and then take it to the next level. Next thing we know, dogs will be going missing.

I know some of you will say this is alarmist of me, but where we live this kind of behaviour does happen. Only last year we had to make sure all our rabbits were padlocked in as there were guys stealing pet rabbits to train hunting lurchers. When the police caught them their defence was that they'd seen it on the internet!!

I'm not a fan of computer games in general, but the violence needs to be stopped. Kids are becoming desensitized to violence and death, it comes at them from all angles and we end up with a generation that thinks violence is normal. I say the game should be banned.


----------



## johnmuldoon

Honestly I would rather people play this game than do the real thing.

Yes - it might create more people wanting to try it in real OR it might make people actually think about it abit more.

End of the day its a game........as said alot worse out there.


----------



## DogLover1981

How is this different from playing any other video game? I would rather people play this than fight real dogs. I play GTA and it is a violent game. People play video games that are incredibly violent and more violent than GTA.


----------



## Pheonix*Ella

CanIgoHome said:


> Ban it
> Ban it
> Ban it
> 
> Agree! This idea is just gross.
> I'm actually getting quite mad just knowing about it....I too think there are pea brains who will think it's OK to take this to another horrible level.
> 
> It just condones it doesn't it?


----------



## DogLover1981

I didn't realize until reading more into it, but Google has no control over Apps released for the android since it is an open platform and it would go against the open standards for them to try to block the game somehow. Also, the developers probably like the attention the game is getting.


----------



## manic rose

DogLover1981 said:


> I didn't realize until reading more into it, but Google has no control over Apps released for the android since it is an open platform and it would go against the open standards for them to try to block the game somehow.


being an open platform is one of the reasons I love android. yes you get some nutters releasing sick games but you dont have someone else deciding what you should and shouldnt be allowed as an app like you do on apple's app store.


----------



## Thedogsdinner

It's no worse than some of the other rubbish apps on the market.

Really not suprised


----------



## Elmo the Bear

"A controversial app that many say promoted dog fighting has been pulled from the Android market.

"Dog Wars" was an app that let players train virtual pit bulls to fight by having the dogs pull ropes and drag tires.

In recent days a number of organizations have called for the app to be pulled.

Google appears to have listened and yanked the app from its store."

Dog fighting app pulled - FOX23 News - The 10 O'Clock News


----------



## manic rose

Elmo the Bear said:


> Google appears to have listened and yanked the app from its store."


....and so google starts off down the same slippery path as Apple  what apps they gonna pull next because people disagree with it? Like I said before if you dont like it, dont download. Simple as that. Dont think this would encourage people to start dog fighting anymore than a fighting game like Tekken encourages fights or GTA encourages car stealing......or angry birds encourages people to throw birds at pigs :crazy:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

manic rose said:


> Like I said before if you dont like it, dont download.


and how far do you apply that rule ?


----------



## manic rose

Elmo the Bear said:


> and how far do you apply that rule ?


huh? well to every app I dont like :blink:


----------



## Elmo the Bear

manic rose said:


> huh? well to every app I dont like :blink:


?????? ... so its OK for them to have an app for anything they want and if people don't like it then they just don't download it... that's your view?


----------



## manic rose

Elmo the Bear said:


> ?????? ... so its OK for them to have an app for anything they want and if people don't like it then they just don't download it... that's your view?


its the same as most things. theres always going to be tv programs, books, songs and especially websites that you dont agree with but you cant go round getting them all banned. you can easily find a lot worse than this app on the internet - theres websites encouraging anorexia and suicide for goodness sake. these do huge amounts of harm. theres no point even trying to shut them down tho. each time one is shut, another one will just spring up. their are not exactly breaking any laws, even though they are morally wrong, so there is v little people can do about them besides ignore them


----------



## Elmo the Bear

But you're talking about the odd independent site set up by some oddball... this is corporate sponsored software... they shouldn't be allowed to produce irresponsible software and let the public choose... where does it stop?


----------



## manic rose

Elmo the Bear said:


> But you're talking about the odd independent site set up by some oddball... this is corporate sponsored software... they shouldn't be allowed to produce irresponsible software and let the public choose... where does it stop?


you could say exactly the same thing about many violent video games. if we took your point of view and only produced games and such that didnt cause offense then the world would be a very boring place. if we start banning games on grounds of taste, where does it stop?


----------



## Elmo the Bear

manic rose said:


> you could say exactly the same thing about many violent video games. if we took your point of view and only produced games and such that didnt cause offense then the world would be a very boring place. if we start banning games on grounds of taste, where does it stop?


So what if they put an app on promoting abuse of women and children, ethnic cleansing etc....? I don't think dog fighting is an issue of "taste", its animal abuse and corporations should be fined or imporisoned for promoting it, just as those who partake should be fined or imprisoned.


----------



## manic rose

Elmo the Bear said:


> So what if they put an app on promoting abuse of women and children, ethnic cleansing etc....? I don't think dog fighting is an issue of "taste", its animal abuse and corporations should be fined or imporisoned for promoting it, just as those who partake should be fined or imprisoned.


what about games like GTA where you can pick up and beat hookers? games where you are encouraged to beat and kill others, often quite graphically? these games have all been allowed, although often with movie still age ratings. are you saying these companies should be fined or imprisoned as well? these games have been around for years and despite the occasional media hissy fit about them no one takes too much notice. If its not their sort of thing they dont play the game


----------



## Elmo the Bear

manic rose said:


> what about games like GTA where you can pick up and beat hookers? games where you are encouraged to beat and kill others, often quite graphically? these games have all been allowed, although often with movie still age ratings. are you saying these companies should be fined or imprisoned as well? these games have been around for years and despite the occasional media hissy fit about them no one takes too much notice. If its not their sort of thing they dont play the game


You find 'games' about abusing women acceptable?


----------



## manic rose

Elmo the Bear said:


> You find 'games' about abusing women acceptable?


its a game and I dont think it will encourage normal men to go and beat up women anymore than a war game encourages someone to go out and kill someone. if they are the sort of person to do that sort of thing they will do it regardless of whether they have played a game depicting it or not. its like when the school shootings in america started being blamed on a marilyn manson album. millions of people probably listened to that album and only a very few people from that group carried out the terrible school shootings. the idea for that act would have been in their head any way, regardless of what music they listened to and to blame it on a cd is missing the real reasons why they carried out such an act. much like blaming a game for the abuse of women is missing the real reason why it is being carried out.

and FYI I don't play many of the more violent game - Bioshock is about the most violent one I own. Many of the more violent ones dont appeal to me but I'm not gonna start up some campaign to stop others from playing them. different things for different people.


----------



## mickyb

BAN IT FOR GODS SAKES


----------



## DougGeneration

I find the comments above interesting and at the same time, eye-opening, since it really is a reality that HUMAN FIGHTING GAMES(some even are excessively full of gore/blood) are allowed and enjoyed by the public, even if the said game itself in question is only just a game.

Maybe it has something to do with it indirectly promoting the ever despised Dog Fightin, or maybe simply because it's just plain wrong? I really can't tell, since we all have different opinions about it. If you don't want to play it, then don't right?:nono:


----------



## Rottiefan

This is horrible.

We can have games where we kill fellow humans all we want, but *dogs cannot stand up for themselves.* You can't just go around killing people or beating people up, there's serious consequences for people that do.

Dog fighting and abuse is still around though and a lot more difficult to tackle.

Also, what is this going to do to the reputation of breeds like Pits? You don't have to download it for it to spread more negative images around...


----------



## leashedForLife

Manic Rose & Doug Generation, [and anyone else who thinks this game is innocent & clean fun],

the problem with a dog-fighting game OR ANY OTHER game that includes violence, especially *graphic* violence, 
is a nifty little thing that primates have called *mirror neurons* which allow us to virtually experience things that 
we only _see__ - _ somebody else does or feels X, and we share the experience or the feeling. 
we witness it, & we feel it - as if the feeling were our own.

this is why we smile at a photo of a gleeful baby even when it's not OUR child, why we cry at sad movies, why we get 
gooseflesh in a horror-movie when the victim freezes in panic & looks terrified, with wide pupils & goes pale... 
it's why seeing a highly-emotional reunion at an airport or a sad departure moves us - we can get teary-eyed 
over total strangers, *seeing* their emotions - their joy, their heartbreak.

along with allowing us to experience virtual-actions as real emotions, *playing violent games numbs us 
to real violence, and increases the likelihood that we will engage in violence.* 
and yes - there is real, genuine research that provides the data.

personally, i do not support ANY graphically violent game that looks like anything 'real' - 
popping balloons? fine; *stomping heads that pop & splatter? not fine.*

Grand Theft Auto is not 'cool' IMO - it's sleazoid *#$%&*@*!, and anybody who allows their kid 
to play it is [also IMO] an irresponsible parent.

among the slimiest people i ever met was a man who played Virtual Valerie on his computer, 
and brought an under-18-YO girl to his house for a 2-week stay with his under-5-YO daughter; :shocked: 
YELCCHHH. pure scuzz. :frown2: he got her so drunk one night, she nearly passed out in his hot-tub, 
& getting her out of the water he was angry cuz she threw-up on his shoes... sorry, scumball, *heart-attacks* 
are a common consequence of adding alcohol to hot-tubs, & Romeo would have had a real hard time 
explaining why an underage girl needed an ambulance, drunk out of her mind & in cardiac distress, 
in HIS house. meanwhile, Scuzzy is bragging about his 'conquest'. :glare: talk about chauvinist pigs...


----------



## Snoringbear

I've worked in the games industry for over 12 years. Made a lot of AAA games, best seller did about $65 million. We see a lot of these arguments about violence in games inducing violent behaviour and to be honest it's utter drivel. It's just something perpetuated by the media that causes an outcry much like all the dangerous dogs, bull breed etc nonsense. There are plenty of independent academic studies that agree with me.


----------



## Snoringbear

Had a look around and the game has been re-released under a new name - KC Dogfighting and now costs £1.81. Thanks to the media uproar this will now be a huge seller, much like GTA 3, which was in my opinion tragically flawed in terms of gameplay and design. As far as games are concerned, there is no better publicity than bad publicity.


----------



## DougGeneration

What theee? I never said anything like that, nor indirectly meant anything like that. I was merely expressing my views on the matter. I beg to differ, I've never enjoyed those violent games in the first place, and clearly this game too.


----------



## manic rose

leashedForLife said:


> Manic Rose & Doug Generation, [and anyone else who thinks this game is innocent & clean fun],


my main point wasnt that I think they are "innocent & clean fun" (YOUR words, not mine) more that I think people are kicking up more of a fuss than needs be. If we were all mindless morons who had to carry out everything that we played on a video game then the world would be full of millions and millions of people who regularly went out shooting and killing every other person in site, stealing cars and beating up every person in site just because we feel like it. the fact is most people are able to seperate reality from video game and so know what it acceptable and morally right in society. yes you do get a handleful of nutters but they would most likely be there with or without video game


----------



## leashedForLife

Snoringbear said:


> ...the game has been re-released under a new name - KC Dogfighting and now costs £1.81.
> [snip] ... there is no better publicity than bad publicity.


it's K*G* DogFighting, KG = Kage Games, the developer. 
it was renamed due to a copyright conflict with an FB-app also called DogWARS which is a fantasy game - 
dogs in armor with shields, etc - dog heroes, spears...

Android dropped it from their menu, it is under another server along with the new name.


----------



## Snoringbear

leashedForLife said:


> it's K*G* DogFighting, KG = Kage Games, the developer.
> it was renamed due to a copyright conflict with an FB-app also called DogWARS which is a fantasy game -
> dogs in armor with shields, etc - dog heroes, spears...
> 
> Android dropped it from their menu, it is under another server along with the new name.


My typo. It's on Android Market here: https://market.android.com/details?id=kagegames.apps.KG_AppD1&feature=search_result

Have seen the Dog Wars version running now, too.


----------



## leashedForLife

Snoringbear said:


> It's on Android Market here: ...


well, #$%#@.  It was off for a couple of days, only for sale on another server. 
[as KG DogFighting.]

DogBUCKS, the auxiliary-app for 'funding' the game, was never taken off Android's list at all.


----------



## DougGeneration

They're certainly lacking imagination, what's next to this madness then?


----------



## diefenbaker

Does it have a rating ? I assume it is law that games must have ratings whatever the platform or delivery medium ? Or are the ratings just guidelines ? Maybe different from country to country.


----------



## leashedForLife

Ban KG Dogfighting | Be the Change for Animals


----------



## Snoringbear

I've seen that the kennel club have written a letter to Google too Kennel Club sends letter to Google CEO regarding dogfighting game - The Kennel Club While all this media outcry may be morally right, it's also incredibly naive. As far as games are concerned, there is no better publicity than bad publicity and best of all its free. You would need to spend a fortune to get the level of publicity this game currently has. The developers must be literally rubbing their hands in glee, it really couldn't have worked out better for them. In fact someone else has cashed in on this even further by producing an iPhone app called Dog Wars Dog Wars for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store in which dogs battle by barking. You can tell from the reviews that people buying it were actually expecting a dog fighting game. The best possible thing that anyone coud have done was to say absolutely nothing and the game would have sunk into obscurity. While this is generating cash for Google and Android they are highly unlikely to ban it. Even if they did, the game could still exist and be available independently as Android is open source.


----------



## leashedForLife

Snoringbear said:


> ...someone else has cashed in on this even further by producing an iPhone app called Dog Wars Dog Wars for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store in which dogs battle by barking.


*Dog Wars* was *prior to 'dogWars', the original name of Kage Games' dogfight app.*
that's precisely why it was pulled off the market & re-named: a copyright conflict with the Facebook-app, 
Dog Wars. All they've done is widen the game-app, from Facebook-only & onto the smart-phone market.

Dog Wars is a fantasy game - the illustration on Facebook is dogs in armor with swords & spears.


----------



## Snoringbear

leashedForLife said:


> *Dog Wars* was *prior to 'dogWars', the original name of Kage Games' dogfight app.*
> that's precisely why it was pulled off the market & re-named: a copyright conflict with the Facebook-app,
> Dog Wars. All they've done is widen the game-app, from Facebook-only & onto the smart-phone market.
> 
> Dog Wars is a fantasy game - the illustration on Facebook is dogs in armor with swords & spears.


No, they haven't moved the Facebook game to the iPhone at all. If you look at the link you'll see that its in fact an entirely different game based on dogs barking. No fantasy, armour or spears in site. It was also released on 6th May 2011, shortly after Kage games Dog Wars was removed.


----------



## leashedForLife

Snoringbear said:


> No, they haven't moved the Facebook game to the iPhone at all. If you look at the link
> you'll see that its in fact an entirely different game based on dogs barking. No fantasy, armour or spears in [sight].
> It was also released on 6th May 2011, shortly after Kage games Dog Wars was removed.


in that case, *that game* should also be a copyright conflict?...


----------



## Snoringbear

leashedForLife said:


> in that case, *that game* should also be a copyright conflict?...


Yes, it is. Will probably get removed at some point.


----------

